# problems with stihl fs100rx



## User Name Here (Sep 18, 2014)

Guys i need some help. I was weed eating last week or at least trying to. It was running perfect for a few minutes and then it died. I couldn't get it to crank back. Then i noticed the choke was on, so i figured i accidentally hit it and then caused it to flood. I couldn't get it to crank back at first then finally got it to crank but only at WOT. And even then the engine wouldn't turn fast enough to engage the clutch. As soon as i let off the throttle the least bit it would die. I took the carb apart and check the fuel lines and all seems well. It still seems to be flooding badly. The carb screws haven't been messed with until after the troubles. Any idea why it would be doing this or what i should do from here?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 19, 2014)

Some of those had issues with the Welch plugs in the carb. If the plug falls out, it will flood out immediately. New carbs are about $30 retail at your dealer. Time to go get one. Go ahead and adjust the valves while the lid is off.


----------



## User Name Here (Sep 20, 2014)

Copy that. I appreciate the recommendation and response!


----------

